#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Cheap Beer in KL

## CB79

Stumbled across a bar called Aloha just down the road from the Twin Towers the other week.

Monday to Friday from 5 - 9 p.m. you pay 30rm to get in and then a bottle of Carlsberg (the 5% stuff not the 4% pish at home) is 1rm per bottle.

You have to take your bottle back each time and can only get one bottle at a time (even if there's a few of you all paid up and sitting together) which is a bit of a ball ache but 4 hours of drinking bottles for under 25p is certainly good value in Malaysia's capital.

Has screens for the football, plenty of music, dart boards and gets very lively with a mixture of local office workers and westerners.
 :Beerchug:

----------


## kingwilly

Great tip, cheers.

----------


## WujouMao

i guess that's where rum jungle is situated. A better nightclub than the over priced meat market 'Beach Club'.

There's lots of those pubs along that road, some Ads on offer like the tower of Carlsberg  for X about of money from 5-9PM has the priced changed when you sit at the table inside. So be wary of this.

----------


## Bogon

Good info.
In KL early Aug for a few nights and will try this place out.
Taking the missus, so watch for the "how do I get divorced" thread when I get back!

----------


## mr Fred

Any idea what the reggae bar is like these days?

Reggae Bar KL

Just wander in and ask if they have seen a bloke with a T shirt saying "Tony Blair, Pukimak"?

----------


## terry57

I'll be there in a week so I'll let you know.   :Smile:

----------


## mr Fred

Cheers. Used to be a fun place. When I was there in 2005 it was always
"where are you from?"
England
"David Beckam"

By 2006 that had changed to "Tony Blair"
I got so sick of hearing that bastard's name I had the afore mentioned T shirt made.
It went down a treat.

----------


## CB79

> Good info.
> In KL early Aug for a few nights and will try this place out.
> Taking the missus, so watch for the "how do I get divorced" thread when I get back!


It also does a similar offer for 50rm but with wine.

And if your missus is anything like mine after a few bottles then i'd probably give your solicitor the heads up in advance.  :Smile:

----------


## Kattaffy Break

Any food ?
What;s the address please or directions from Towers /KL:CC station plesse?

----------


## CB79

Aloha Club Bistro & VIP Lounge

----------


## DrAndy

> i guess that's where rum jungle is situated. A better nightclub than the over priced meat market 'Beach Club'


I always enjoyed the Beach Club

great atmosphere and the girls are very friendly (after you have told them no chance)

before that, they are even more friendly

----------


## Hunter28

East Malaysia isn't too bad as there is quite a lively trade in booze smuggled in from duty-free Lubuan. I was getting big Carlsberg's for only RM6.50 a couple of years ago. Small Stella Artois cans were available in Sarawak for only RM2. Even some of the bars that probably wouldn't sell the bent stuff in KK might offer 2 big Tigers for like RM21 when one was RM14. I've never seen beers as cheap as that in KL.

----------


## sunsetter

> Any idea what the reggae bar is like these days?


hada  pizza there a few weeks ago which was passable, but the miserable [at][at][at][at] of an african chap walking about the place in a string vest glareing at everone, he was staff btw, ensured that although i couldnt give a fcuk to be fair, but hope the place burns down with him in it  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

never really liked the place

never mind

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Thanks for your valuable insight on a thread that's FOUR YEARS OLD.

----------


## cyrille

Yup, 'Beer is cheaper in a supermarket than a bar'. If only we'd known that four years ago.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baldrick

^ but a supermarket lacks the ambiance of the 7/11 steps

----------


## taytay

Try the Heli Lounge Bar on the 34th floor of Menara KL. The rooftop bar features a portable drink station, simple lounge chairs and tables, and a variety of drinks that range from beers to cocktails. This is open from 6 pm until 12 mn from Mondays to Wednesdays, extends until 2 am on Thursdays, and extends until 3 am on Fridays and Saturdays.

----------


## hallelujah

Menara's very nice, but I certainly wouldn't say it's cheap at RM35 or whatever it costs now!

If you want cheap beer in KL, you need to go to Changkat Bukit Bintang. This is a whole street lined with bars and a few of these - Never Mine, Public House (previously Temptations) - have happy hours starting at around RM10-12 for a pint of Heineken/Tiger etc, which increase as the night goes on.

Changkat Bukit Bintang Nightlife - What to Do at Night in Changkat Bukit Bintang

----------


## terry57

^

Have they finished all that construction work yet. ?

They have been at for years it seems and Bintang Walk has been a nightmare.

----------


## hallelujah

Not been down for 12 months or so, but the whole area around Bukit Bintang, Changkat and Jalan Pudu towards Chinatown always seems to have some kind of work going on, so I'm sure it's just the same as ever.

----------


## terry57

^

Yer,

It a fookin complete Gong show on Bukit and has been for ages.

Suppose it will be all sorted by 2030.  :Smile: 

Some real nasty old scanks on that street as well EH.  :Confused:

----------


## hallelujah

Aye. Plenty of Vietnamese and African brass as well as the Thai ladyboys doing their thing. A proper freak show to watch while you're having your pint. 

A lot of them will gravitate to Havana at the top of Changkat or take a taxi to Beach Club as the night wears on though, and there are also a few local/expat lasses who are up for it in Havana and won't be looking for cash if you're after a shag.

Bangsar is another decent area for a pint.

----------


## terry57

^

I always stay in China Town,

I like the vibe down there and there are always a few hot Chinese girls getting around. 

Many of the local girls are so dog ugly it's quite scary.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

They sell good cold Guinness in China Town, decent price to. 

Top spot Malaysia I recon.

----------

